# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Challenge for 3D printing enthusiasts- even beginners: win a 3D printer

## Neringa

Hey guys,

There's a great innitiative organized by CGTrader and Beeverycreative. Find the link about it here: http://www.cgtrader.com/challenges/3d-printing-kids-challenge . The challenge is ending in the middle of October. Kids are encouraged to create and submit 3D printable models to compete for the best 3D model and the best 3D portfolio prizes. One of the prizes is Beeverycreative 3D printer, so I believe it can motivate people to try creating their models. Teachers can spread a word about it during the classes or via contacts they have as it is a great opportunity.  :Wink: 

Cheers!
*
Notice:  The duplicate post in the other folder has been deleted.  Please do not make extra work by doing that.*

----------


## ianbeintehian

What software do you recommend for students (esp grade school / high school students) to get into this? That seems like it would be quite an obstacle. Thanks for the heads up!

----------

